# wife - cake eaters!



## husbandfool (May 20, 2012)

Why is it that wandering wives are such cake eaters and seem to have this sense of entitlement?


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

It's genetic.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

did you find enough evidence ?


----------



## husbandfool (May 20, 2012)

I think so. 
I think it must be part of upbringing .... find a man you can take for all he's worth!


----------



## husbandfool (May 20, 2012)

enough


----------



## husbandfool (May 20, 2012)

pursuing D


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Exposing?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Sometimes they're just stupid....and you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Desperate_Housewife (Oct 15, 2012)

husbandfool said:


> Why is it that wandering wives are such cake eaters and seem to have this sense of entitlement?


Same could be said for wandering husbands, too...


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Cake eaters and entitlement knows no gender bounds! I know one well and he is a he.


----------



## husbandfool (May 20, 2012)

not sure but, men seem to fault to arrogance where women seem to fault to cake eating.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I still think they both fault to stupid!!!!LOL


----------



## husbandfool (May 20, 2012)

yup, stupid as brick!


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

I got a prenup


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

TDSC60 said:


> It's genetic.


Actually, that's only true for the one's who inherited these: XX


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

husbandfool said:


> Why is it that wandering wives are such cake eaters and seem to have this sense of entitlement?


OH yea, like wondering husband are not just as bad?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

husbandfool said:


> not sure but, men seem to fault to arrogance where women seem to fault to cake eating.


I guess you have never had your husband cheat on you.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My husband needed _four_ of us to keep him happy - co-worker for the sexting, EA partner for his emotional needs, ONS for the sex and me to keep his house, bring in a paycheck, raise his child, and handle his social obligations (oh, and for the sex and emotional needs and sexting). 

Some people just feel entitled to have it all with a minimum of effort on their own part. And they want to keep it all once they've figured out how to have it - no matter how it effects anyone else.

It's not about being female or male. It's about being a cheater.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

husbandfool said:


> Why is it that wandering wives are such cake eaters and seem to have this sense of entitlement?


You can include ex-wives in that equation as well. Especially the sense of entitlement part. And if there's kids, they also have Golden Uterus syndrome.


----------



## jsmith (Nov 1, 2009)

the guy said:


> I still think they both fault to stupid!!!!LOL


:iagree:


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

Remains said:


> Cake eaters and entitlement knows no gender bounds! .


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:

One nail head right on the head here............


----------



## Desperate_Housewife (Oct 15, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Some people just feel entitled to have it all with a minimum of effort on their own part. And they want to keep it all once they've figured out how to have it - no matter how it effects anyone else.
> 
> It's not about being female or male. It's about being a cheater.


Hear! Hear!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Pault said:


> :iagree: :iagree: :iagree:
> 
> One nail head right on the head here............


Oh, yes! Hmmm... is there a difference between different types of cheaters?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Oh, yes! Hmmm... is there a difference between different types of cheaters?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, they all suck!:smthumbup:


----------



## Bolio24 (Oct 19, 2012)

vi_bride04 said:


> No, they all suck!:smthumbup:


I hate cake leftovers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jim123 (Sep 29, 2012)

They only eat cake if the BS lets them.


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

I suppose the hurt/innocent party in these situations could be their own worst enemy. We have ALL had the first girl/boyfriend and I suspect if we're all honest when we were dumped we've played along with the cheat because we desperatley want that person. Its only when you get a clear head youll see the true person and the fact that when they cheat you see the person you love not the monster they become. Only by starting to be logical (if its possible at that time) will you see the wrong do'er and start to shut down. Until then in a vain hope all will suddenly become right again you serve them cake and they eat hearterly. (just my opinion of course)


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

Because they want the best of both worlds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

husbandfool said:


> Why is it that wandering wives are such cake eaters and seem to have this sense of entitlement?


They are happened to be Covert Narcissists. Thats why you didn't see it coming from such a humble nice girl.

Not to be gender biased, cake eater husbands are mostly "Overt Narcissist".

They are al narcissists, temporarily at least.

Girls are Covert, Boys are Overt,........... Narcissists.


----------

